# Working in Malaysia



## sevenearths (Jan 11, 2013)

Hey Everybody,

I work in IT and I am looking to take up employment in Malaysia in Early 2014 onwards.

Both my grandparents lived in Malaysia (my grandfather used to work with oil palms), my mother was born in Penang and I myself was born in Singapore. Many of my happiest memories come from our trips from to Mersing (sometime by boat) and visiting friends in KL. The people are so warm, there is a really sense of family and they love children. This coupled with the fact that my mother has decided to retire to Kota Kinabalu really makes me want to move to Malaysia with my own family.

I have been working in IT for over 10 years and currently run my own company in the UK. I develop systems for insurance companies as well as provide IT support/purchasing/logistics.

I intend to come out in August this year and was looking to place an advert in the local press to test the waters, and see if I could meet some people. Though after looking at the New Straits Times and The Star (I am not to sure of the pedigree of either) and their woefully low number of classified adverts I think this might not be the best course of action. While on the other end of the spectrum are the online job sites. These yield, in some cases, a thousand plus positions to do with my field in Malaysia.

I have been in the job market before and the ratio of response (let alone invitation) to enquiry makes the whole process very time intensive. Hence I believe the direct approach is not always the most successful. It is with this in mind that I would like to ask.

1. Where can I go to meet expats once in KL? (sports clubs, hangouts, etc...)
2. Are their any events I should attend? (social or otherwise)
3. Who should I be contacting?
4. Who should I know?
5. What would you recommend if you were in my position?

I suppose all my question revolve around 'How do I get the ball rolling?'

Anyway thank you for taking the time to read my post.


Robert


----------



## MarketingManMalaysia (Nov 30, 2012)

sevenearths said:


> Hey Everybody,
> 
> I work in IT and I am looking to take up employment in Malaysia in Early 2014 onwards.
> 
> ...


Have you thought about approaching any of the large international insurance companies in Malaysia directly - i.e. AIA, AIG etc. Your experience may be of interest to them.

With regard 'meeting' other expats well there are plenty of places they hang out and socialise but not sure how useful that would be to you unless you plan to spend every evening out in bars/restaurants talking to strangers in the random hope you meet someone appropriate. If you do then you will find a lot of expats in Changkat Bukit Bintang (drinking/eating/watching football) but also many in the bars/restaurants/malls in the KLCC / Mont Kiara vicinity (there may be others)...

In terms of more professional networking opportunities there are various Chambers of Commerce and national associations who do more formal networking evenings. However I am still new here and still learning about these things myself - so sorry that I cannot provide better advice...


----------



## fredcheong (Jan 4, 2013)

You can check out The Expat magazine. It's free to subscribe and no delivery fee.
From time to time they will organize event for expats in pub or restaurant so everyone get to socialize and know each other.

If you are not in a hurry to get over to Malaysia then searching for job online is your best bet.
What kind of job are you looking at? I used to work in HP as a network specialist and I know a few managers in the IT support field.


----------



## sevenearths (Jan 11, 2013)

Thanks MarketingMan,

I think your idea of approaching the insurance companies in KL directly is good. I think I'll do that.

When I was asking about where to meet expats I was thinking more along the lines of sports clubs since they always seem to have a good mix of interesting people. I not really one for bars/malls (I had enough of that when I worked in Pattaya).

I came across the MICCI so I think I will shoot them an email across and see what they have on when I'm over.


Robert


----------



## sevenearths (Jan 11, 2013)

Is there any chance you can post a url for The Expat Magazine. I did a little searching on-line but came up empty handed 

I am hoping to do what I do in the UK which is systems development (though I do a lot more). Currently I do everything from troubleshooting, manging users, to looking after linux servers. I'd be fine doing that in Malaysia as well.


----------



## fredcheong (Jan 4, 2013)

Here you go: theexpatgroup(dot)com
I see a few openings from IBM and CSC on jobstreet, you can give it a try.
You still have a year to go for job hunting


----------



## aaronsmith (Mar 19, 2013)

sevenearths said:


> Hey Everybody,
> 
> I work in IT and I am looking to take up employment in Malaysia in Early 2014 onwards.
> 
> ...


Hi there Robert..
I have been living there some time..

1.If you wanna hangout for late nite, Bukit Bintang is ok..
2.Malaysia is a free country like America..so not necessarily you attend any events unless you are religious kinda person. 
3.Upon arriving to the country, it is recommended to go to your embassy in KL n update your contact info to them so that in case you need help, they are aware you are here.
4.the newspapers thing, why don't to try others like Harian Metro(Malay newspapers) or any non-English newspapers?
5. If you're having lots of working experience, excellent referee, no need to worry about direct approach to get a job..If you are looking a job, go for MNC companies like Citi..


----------



## sevenearths (Jan 11, 2013)

Hey Arron,

Thanks for posting. I have decided to use the site jobsdb.com since my original post since they focus on Asia and have a Malaysia section (which has a healthy number of jobs in my field). I have a good CV but I have yet to come across a list of MNCs in KL I could use as a starting point. - Robert


----------



## aaronsmith (Mar 19, 2013)

sevenearths said:


> Hey Arron,
> 
> Thanks for posting. I have decided to use the site jobsdb.com since my original post since they focus on Asia and have a Malaysia section (which has a healthy number of jobs in my field). I have a good CV but I have yet to come across a list of MNCs in KL I could use as a starting point. - Robert


ok..y don't u try jobstreet.com? i heard the candidates can get faster job using jobstreet..if IT, most MNC located in Penang...if in KL i forgot..sorry..


----------

